# Learning Both Sides



## Andrew Evans (Jan 19, 2005)

I feel the need to provide an explanation. One of the threads I started got a lot of folks heated up. I was getting the story and opinions from side A of the issue regarding a certain person. It seemed as if the more I researched, the more I kept finding information supporting side A. This could be due to side B's silence (to keep things positive, no speculations are allowed!). It also didn't help that my approach was poor and may not have exhibited the proper tact.

Anyway, the folks who supported side B encouraged me to check out the person and I plan to. I attempted to contact him to no avail but will try again. There's a lot of information available including print publications (recent Inside Kung-Fu, past Fighting Knives), radio (On the Edge), the USPTO website, etc. The point is to keep researching and when it comes to controversial issues, you are better off asking folks in a private manner and also trying to see the other side. I, of course, am working on that.

MOVING FORWARD:
It is my goal to bring two of the top knife instructors in the world (Tactical Knives, November 2003) for a seminar in the Midwest on March 12-13, 2005. If I can't pull it off, I'll at least be able to bring one of them in. For the folks who posted and expressed dissatisfaction with my "Escalator or Gunting" thread, please attend. I'm doing my best to look at your guy, the best you can do is look at mine (yes, I'll give you a big discount plus I'll even buy you lunch!).

Last but not least, thanks for all the private phone and email messages from both sides.

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 19, 2005)

Andrew,

This is what I read



			
				Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Blah Blah
> 
> (yes, I'll give you a big discount plus I'll even buy you lunch!).
> 
> ...



Hmm A discount and a food  Sounds good to me.

Keep us informed of the event.


 :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Rich,

I can't think of a better way to apologize. I guess a discount and lunch is a martial artist's equivalent of buying flowers. :idunno: Well, um, never mind, someone might get the wrong idea with that statement. 

Either way, I hope you can make it and I also hope you're not a big eater.   

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Blindside (Jan 19, 2005)

> Either way, I hope you can make it and I also hope you're not a big eater.



Having sat down at an all-you-can-eat chinese buffet with Rich, well, I hope you've got deep pockets. 

Lamont


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2005)

I just checked my calendar... pending a few issues that I hope will be resolved by the siad date I should be able to make it to this event, and I intend to do so especially if both instructors show. I have Datu Hartman coming to MI the weekend before.

So, if things go as planned I hope to see ya'll there...

Paul


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 19, 2005)

Andrew,
This is what I read:


> Blah...blah...blah...buy Anderson's books!


  
Sounds fine by me.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 19, 2005)

You read that everywhere though, SM Dan.  Road signs, eye charts, alphabet soup.  In fact, I heard that once, you were driving along, blah blah blah "buy Anderson's books!" blah blah blah blah, and still can't find your pants!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 19, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Having sat down at an all-you-can-eat chinese buffet with Rich, well, I hope you've got deep pockets.
> 
> Lamont



Not to take away from this thread, but Lamont, I only made few trips back


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jan 19, 2005)

Rich, I've seen 'ya eat, I'm sure both hands were full each trip                                                                                                                                            Fisk


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 20, 2005)

Brother Grimm said:
			
		

> Rich, I've seen 'ya eat, I'm sure both hands were full each trip                                                                                                                                            Fisk



Three trips at least two plates or bowl and plate,  :rofl: you do the math.



Now Seriously, I am interested in seeing Kelly Worden as he is the only Datu, I have not met.

If work does not interfer, I am making plans, but one never knows with manufacturing :~).

Thank you for offering to host.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2005)

> I should be able to make it to this event, and I intend to do so especially if both instructors show.


I really want to see Mr. Bram Frank since I have never seen him before. Unfortunately, he has prior commitments. No 2-for-1 special. 

The good news is seeing Datu Kelly Worden is worth the drive!!!    

I have seen him live and in color. Nobody moves like Kelly Worden. He's one bad mofo. The dude is spooky.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Three trips at least two plates or bowl and plate,  :rofl: you do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, I'll start saving up money so that I can afford to buy you lunch.    Hope to see you in March.

Andrew


----------

